# welche externe Soundkarte



## PhilipKDick (17. November 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mir vor kurzem eine MusicMaker Software geholt um mir eigene Klingeltöne etc. selber kreieren zu können.

Mit meinem USB Keyboard habe ich allerdings eine grauenhafte Latenz, die ein sauberes Einspielen unmöglich macht.

Eine der Support Leute der MM-Software meinte es liege am OnBoard Soundchip meines Notebooks und das eine externe Soundkarte das Prob beheben würde.

Habt ihr da einen Tipp, welche Karte speziell für mein Anliegen geeignet ist? Kenne mich in dem Bereich überhaupt nicht aus. 

Danke!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (18. November 2007)

PhilipKDick am 17.11.2007 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr da einen Tipp, welche Karte speziell für mein Anliegen geeignet ist? Kenne mich in dem Bereich überhaupt nicht aus.


Wichtig im Bezug auf die Latenz ist, dass die Soundkarte ASIO unterstützt. Onboardsoundchips unterstützen grundsätzlich kein ASIO, weil Otto Normal das einfach nicht braucht. Auch bei den Multimediakarten, z.B. von Creative, ist das keinesfalls eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Standard ist das allerdings bei den professionellen und semiprofessionellen Recordingkarten. Diese Karten sind für Musikproduktion ausgelegt, d.h. gute Wandler und natürlich ASIO. Der Nachteil: Die Treiber KÖNNTEN bei ganz normalen Multimediaanwendungen, wie z.B. bei Spielen, Probleme machen, weil sie in erster Linie auf Kompatibilität zu Recordingsoftware und -anwendungen programmiert werden. Bei mir ist das der Fall. Ich benutze eine E-MU 0404 und hab bei manchen Spielen keinen Ton (kleine Anmerkung: Das könnte aber auch nur daran liegen, dass E-MU eine Tochtergesellschaft von Creative ist, und die sind ja allgemein bekannt für bescheidene Treiberprogrammierung). 

Da du ja ein Notebook hast bringt dir eine PCI-Lösung eh nichts. Das schränkt die Auswahl dann schon mal ein. Ein brauchbares USB Audio Interface wird dich aber etwas kosten. Von billigem Zeug solltest du die Finger lassen. Mit mindestens 100€ musst du rechnen, eher 150€. Ein bestimmtes Produkt kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Schau dir einfach mal diese Liste durch. Die dort aufgelisteten Produkte sind eigentlich alle in Ordnung. Semiprofessionelle Lösungen zu einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bieten z.B. M-Audio oder E-MU. 

Mir stellt sich halt nur die Frage ob es dir das wirklich wert ist, nur um latenzfrei ein paar Klingeltöne zu produzieren. Da stimmt irgendwie das Verhältnis Aufwand/Ertrag nicht so ganz. Aber das musst du wissen. 

SSA


----------



## tavrosffm (18. November 2007)

PhilipKDick am 17.11.2007 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir vor kurzem eine MusicMaker Software geholt um mir eigene Klingeltöne etc. selber kreieren zu können.
> 
> ...



ich kenn jetzt die musik maker software nicht aber eventuell kann man da in bezug auf latenz etwas einstellen.z.b unter samplerate....da wenn vorhanden mal die rate von zb.48khz auf 22khz stellen.
wie gesagt schau mal unter deinen audiooptionen nach und berichte mal ob und welche einstellungen da gemacht werden können.


----------



## PhilipKDick (18. November 2007)

Danke für die Tipps und die Liste mit den Karten. TASCAM US 122 L sieht gut aus. Denke die werde ich mir dann nächsten Monat zulegen und hoffen, dass es dann ohne Latenz klappt. 

Das mit den 22 Hz klappt leider nicht. Sobald ich mir das Arrangement anhören will kommt die Fehlermeldung:
"Ihre Audiokarte ist möglicherweise auf eine externe Quelle synchronisiert." Keine Ahnung was das zu bedeuten hat.


----------



## tavrosffm (19. November 2007)

PhilipKDick am 18.11.2007 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Tipps und die Liste mit den Karten. TASCAM US 122 L sieht gut aus. Denke die werde ich mir dann nächsten Monat zulegen und hoffen, dass es dann ohne Latenz klappt.
> 
> Das mit den 22 Hz klappt leider nicht. Sobald ich mir das Arrangement anhören will kommt die Fehlermeldung:
> "Ihre Audiokarte ist möglicherweise auf eine externe Quelle synchronisiert." Keine Ahnung was das zu bedeuten hat.


hmm will heißen das dein mm nun für die abtastrate zuständig ist.
kannst du nicht mal einen screenshot von den optionen aus dem mm machen?


----------



## PhilipKDick (21. November 2007)

tavrosffm am 19.11.2007 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> PhilipKDick am 18.11.2007 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, mit screenshots siehts schlecht aus. Ich liste einfach mal die einzlenen Einträge auf:

Samplerate: einstellbar von 48000 bis 11025
Wave Device: Wave, DirectSound, ASIO
Midi Device:

Das sind so neben selbstversändlichen Sachen wie Autosave die wichtigsten Punkte der Einstellungen.


----------



## tavrosffm (21. November 2007)

PhilipKDick am 21.11.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> tavrosffm am 19.11.2007 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stell mal die wave device auf direct audio wenn´se net schon da steht.
ansonsten hilft da wie gesagt nur die samplerate runter zu setzen.wenn er das nicht übernimmt (wegen der fehlermeldung) musst du mal schauen ob die samplerate nicht über irgendwas gelocked ist.da dann das häckchen raus machen.falls auch irgend eine einstellung gibt mit "full duplex" full duplex auswählen .
wenn du noch irgendwo die pufferrate im mm oder direct x verstellen kannst dann einfach mal einen höheren wert nehmen als der eingestellte und ausprobieren ob die soundkarte das mitmacht oder knackser/verzerrung von sich gibt.
da dein mm aber auch asio unterstützt ist das natürlich die beste bzw. latenzfreie alternative.


----------

